

Do You Flip? Cisco Says "No" And Shuts Down Flip Video - danyork
http://www.disruptiveconversations.com/2011/04/do-you-flip-cisco-says-no-and-shuts-down-flip-video.html

======
wazoox
Typical big company mismanagement: buy a booming company, starve it for a
couple of years, then pull the plug because competitors innovated in the
meanwhile and took the business away.

